# Lagoon



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

Getting ready to build a new subdivision and was interested to see if any of you have had much experience with lagoon systems. Do they work well ?smell? Bring property value down?cost effective? We are obviously trying to get the most lots out of this piece of property so trying to weigh out all of our options. Thank you for your time and any response is much appreciated


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

All I know is the lagoon I have been around at schools and such, smelled horrible.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

Do they allow you to put raw sewage into lagoons in a housing complex. Why do they not have municipal sewers or private septic systems for each house. They would never allow something like that around here. The only lagoons around here are at the treatment plants. Sounds very unhealthy. I wouldn't want one around my house. I would say it would depreciate the values of houses.


----------



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm sorry. Should have been more specific. Each home will have they're own septic tank or waste so as all liquid will flow to lagoon. There are a few around close by and I have not heard anything negative yet but just wandering about you all experience Thanks again


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got two properties with raw sewage lagoons.. They really don't have an odor like you would think.. Maintenance is the biggest headache, basically just mowing, but you have to keep the cat tails down or they'll drink all the water.

One serves two homes, and the other has three. 

Sized properly by the county sanitarian


Not sure if its allowed for larger multi unit though


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah.. can't use anti-bacterial soaps or you'll kill the good bacteria...


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

muskoka guy said:


> Do they allow you to put raw sewage into lagoons in a housing complex. Why do they not have municipal sewers or private septic systems for each house. They would never allow something like that around here. The only lagoons around here are at the treatment plants. Sounds very unhealthy. I wouldn't want one around my house. I would say it would depreciate the values of houses.


I agree with this. It's 2014 for God's sake. There are better, more modern solutions for sewage. I would never even consider buying any property, residential or otherwise, near a sewage lagoon.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

They're required here on new construction, as the soils won't perc test out... 

Talking rural property of course.


----------



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes TQ. The soils are horrible for perking here so as why we are considering some type of lagoon system. Thanks for input.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

We build septic beds on bedrock if we have to. You build up the bed with proper materials and by the time the effluent works it way through it is supposed to be treated. If you say the ground soil has too poor perculation rates for a septic bed, what do you think it will do in a lagoon. It will just sit there and eventually go directly into the water table. We use built up beds all the time in Muskoka. Lots of rocks and lakes around here as well as clay.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

The lagoons around here all have outlets. Most hold the waste water back for calculated amount of time for retention. Most of the lagoons here are acres in size


----------

